# Ceramic Pros "professional range" ceramic coating products for sale



## Scooterboysteve (Oct 31, 2018)

Full set of Ceramic Pros "professional range" ceramic coating products available. 

These products are not available to the general public.. 

I purchased them from a well known professional detailer to use on my GTR, but have now decided to go down a different route. 

These products are brand new and never being opened and includes 1) Ceramic Pro 9H, 2) Ceramic Pro Light (now called top coat) and 3) Ceramic Pro Sport, for after wash detailing.. 

I paid over £500 for these products and I'm looking for £400 for all 3 which will give your cars many years protection and much better than the consumer products out there.. 

Further info... 

Ceramic Pro 9H (main application) info = https://ceramic-pro.com/en/shop/product-line/product/9h/

Ceramic Pro Light (top coat) info = Ceramic Pro Light | Miles Ahead of the Best Car Wax

Ceramic Pro Sport (refresh hydrophobic/UV resistant properties) = https://ceramic-pro.com/en/shop/product-line/product/sport/

Please use authorised Ceramic Pro installer for guarantee, or do it yourself! 

No trolls please!! 

Please feel free to contact me if you have any questions...


----------

